# Gamers



## Tyanna (Dec 23, 2014)

Do we have any gamers?

What do you like to play? Post gamer tags, etc etc and what you like to play!

I play xbox, some PC games, and my 2DS a lot.


----------



## Merrick (Dec 23, 2014)

I play 3DS specifically Pokemon and Super Smash Bros. plus i play PC games like TF2


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 23, 2014)

teen tort said:


> I play 3DS specifically Pokemon and Super Smash Bros. plus i play PC games like TF2



Pokémon is fun on the DS!  I play Diablo III, CoD, and GTAV on Xbox. I play ACNL on 2DS. On the PC I play Nexus (really old, small game), Sims 4 or 3, and Elder Scrolls Online!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

i usually play Steam games.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 23, 2014)

I was able to download something that lets me download the old Pokemon Gameboy games on my iPhone. I'm playing the Pokémon Yellow now. I also have the Ruby version. I had Pokémon X in my 3DS, except I can't find it or my 3DS. It'll show up eventually. I also have other 3DS games. I stopped playing with my play station. Although I still play with my cousins sometimes.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 23, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i usually play Steam games.


I'm waiting for a game on Steam... Good thing is it's cheap.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

7days to die is a good steam game.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 23, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> 7days to die is a good steam game.


I'm waiting for this:




It's gonna be awesome! Just like Harvest Moon (a game a used to play on my Gameboy as a kid!)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> I'm waiting for this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a bad version on minecraft to me.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 23, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> looks like a bad version on minecraft to me.


It's a lot like Harvest Moon. Most of the game is from harvest moon, except the creator of the game added a lot more things.


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 23, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> It's a lot like Harvest Moon. Most of the game is from harvest moon, except the creator of the game added a lot more things.



Eeeek, I didn't like Harvest moon.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

lets all play the same game together


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 23, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lets all play the same game together



Like what?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

i haven't played mine craft in like a year how about that?


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 23, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i haven't played mine craft in like a year how about that?



I don't really like minecraft, but I'll play. My little sister in law loves it, so we play too. BUT what console?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> I don't really like minecraft, but I'll play. My little sister in law loves it, so we play too. BUT what console?


computer


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 23, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> computer



Nooooo.. I don't have computer version!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> Nooooo.. I don't have computer version!


well that sucks for you


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

does anyone else have Steam?


----------



## Merrick (Dec 23, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> computer


I can play


----------



## jaizei (Dec 23, 2014)

Why not something the android/phone based?


----------



## Merrick (Dec 23, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> does anyone else have Steam?


I do


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

teen tort said:


> I can play


yea!!!!!!!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

jaizei said:


> Why not something the android/phone based?


my phone is broken.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

jaizei do you play minecraft?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 23, 2014)

jaizei said:


> Why not something the android/phone based?


I wouldn't mind that. As long as it is available on the iPhone. I can do computer.


----------



## Merrick (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm getting a Tablet for Christmas so i can play on android


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

anyone playing minecraft with me? i found this server http://minecraft-server-list.com/server/271825/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> anyone playing minecraft with me? i found this server http://minecraft-server-list.com/server/271825/


i like vanilla servers this one is adding a store though


----------



## jaizei (Dec 23, 2014)

I buy a ton of games that I don't have time (or I don't make time) to play. Maybe when I retire I'll just sit around and play these accumulated games all day.  I still want to play the full version of Exile all the way through.

Don't play Minecraft.


----------



## Merrick (Dec 23, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i like vanilla servers this one is adding a store though


Sure ill be on in one second
also do you play TF2


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 23, 2014)

jaizei said:


> Why not something the android/phone based?



Let's play Clash of Clans bwahahah!


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 23, 2014)

Booo, you guys can't play minecraft without me!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

teen tort said:


> Sure ill be on in one second
> also do you play TF2


i can't play fine now i needs to find a mouse


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> Booo, you guys can't play minecraft without me!


than buy the game and come play with us!!!!!


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 23, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> than buy the game and come play with us!!!!!



Us college students have NO money...not even for food!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> Us college students have NO money...not even for food!


oh yea...... but who needs college wen you have swag?


----------



## jaizei (Dec 23, 2014)

I do play Clash of Clans. All of my sales reps play and got me into it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

jaizei said:


> I do play Clash of Clans. All of my sales reps play and got me into it.


whats your clans name?


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 23, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but who needs college wen you have swag?


----------



## jaizei (Dec 23, 2014)

Plus it only takes a few minutes here and there.


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 23, 2014)

Ok, I'm in. I'm downloading it. Woo.


----------



## Earth Mama (Dec 23, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> oh yea...... but who needs college wen you have swag?


You need college because swag eventually turns into sag...so us need a backup plan! LOL


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

sag
saɡ/
_verb_

*1*.
sink, subside, or bulge downward under weight or pressure or through lack of strength.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

teen tort said:


> Sure ill be on in one second
> also do you play TF2


whats your username for minecraft? sorry i don't play TF2


----------



## Merrick (Dec 23, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> Us college students have NO money...not even for food!


Steam do


russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats your username for minecraft? sorry i don't play TF2


mdkpanda
What is yours?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 23, 2014)

Downloaded Clash of Clans!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

teen tort said:


> Steam do
> 
> mdkpanda
> What is yours?


IzzyWizzyBear is my minecraft username


----------



## Merrick (Dec 23, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> IzzyWizzyBear is my minecraft username


we should make a tortoise forum server that would be so cool


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

teen tort said:


> we should make a tortoise forum server that would be so cool


i use to be able to make servers! but i have forgotten do you know how?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 23, 2014)

jaizei said:


> I buy a ton of games that I don't have time (or I don't make time) to play. Maybe when I retire I'll just sit around and play these accumulated games all day.  I still want to play the full version of Exile all the way through.
> 
> Don't play Minecraft.




They'll all be antiques by that time!

My son and I used to play a game on his Commodore 64. I don't remember the name of it, but it was awfully fun. You typed in what you wanted the robots to do, and you tried to get the robots to save the island from blowing up. I loved that game. If I could remember its name, I'd try to find it and see if I could get it to play on my computer.


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 23, 2014)

teen tort said:


> we should make a tortoise forum server that would be so cool



I might purchase it on PC so we can play.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

does anyone know how to make a MC sever?


----------



## Merrick (Dec 23, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> does anyone know how to make a MC sever?


I know a guy


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

teen tort said:


> I know a guy


lol can he make the sever today?


----------



## Merrick (Dec 23, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol can he make the sever today?


let me ask


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

teen tort said:


> let me ask


this is going to be so awesome!!!!!


----------



## Merrick (Dec 23, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this is going to be so awesome!!!!!


I forgot that he is in Texas right now and can't make the server


----------



## Merrick (Dec 23, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this is going to be so awesome!!!!!


Perhaps try to look it up on youtube or something i have evolve a server creation programm but it will only last until i close the server


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 23, 2014)

teen tort said:


> Perhaps try to look it up on youtube or something i have evolve a server creation programm but it will only last until i close the server


but it takes so long and i don't want to!!!! can i just find a server that we can play on?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 23, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but it takes so long and i don't want to!!!! can i just find a server that we can play on?


----------



## Merrick (Dec 23, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but it takes so long and i don't want to!!!! can i just find a server that we can play on?


yah that sounds equally great


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 24, 2014)

Nah 
But my brother just finished building this two screen computer thing (seriously![you can tell I'm real 'techy'] )
I'll have to take pics! He likes gaming.


----------



## peasinapod (Dec 24, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> It's a lot like Harvest Moon. Most of the game is from harvest moon, except the creator of the game added a lot more things.


I loooove harvest moon. I have a few of the new ones for the ds. 

I play mostly xbox stuff as well as the sims. (And pokemon of course!)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 24, 2014)

Sorry, I had the light on and everything!  He went shopping on CyberMonday  and it was actually just 'finished' a few days ago.


----------



## AmRoKo (Dec 25, 2014)

Well hey, My Xbox 360 name is 'Xaria Karis' any and all can add me. I don't play games super often and most the time now I only play when my older brother or bff want to play a multiplayer game. If you ever join one of the party chats I'm in get ready for the most stupid/immature humor because most of my friends on there are guys between the ages of 15-28 LOL.


----------



## smarch (Jan 8, 2015)

AbdullaAli said:


> I was able to download something that lets me download the old Pokemon Gameboy games on my iPhone. I'm playing the Pokémon Yellow now. I also have the Ruby version. I had Pokémon X in my 3DS, except I can't find it or my 3DS. It'll show up eventually. I also have other 3DS games. I stopped playing with my play station. Although I still play with my cousins sometimes.


 What download is it!? my brother has one on his Ipod but for IOS 7 you had to back-date the ipod to 2012 or earlier when downloading it, but with IOS 8 its completely gone and you cant even download it 
I'm currently playing Platinum on my DSi but I like the older stuff so much better!! Want to play me some Leaf Green!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jan 8, 2015)

smarch said:


> What download is it!? my brother has one on his Ipod but for IOS 7 you had to back-date the ipod to 2012 or earlier when downloading it, but with IOS 8 its completely gone and you cant even download it
> I'm currently playing Platinum on my DSi but I like the older stuff so much better!! Want to play me some Leaf Green!


http://iemulators.com/gba4ios
Installations are not possible 8.1 and up. Just move the date back by a day. Do that every time you restart. After changing the date and entering the app you can set the date back to normal.


----------



## smarch (Jan 8, 2015)

AbdullaAli said:


> http://iemulators.com/gba4ios
> Installations are not possible 8.1 and up. Just move the date back by a day. Do that every time you restart. After changing the date and entering the app you can set the date back to normal.


 Thanks. I have IOS 8.1.2 so I guess its an impossible for me  I hate this darn IOS 8!! Its given me massive wifi problems too!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Apr 16, 2015)

Bump. 
Let me tag a few people:
@smarch
@YellowTurtle01
@russian/sulcata/tortoise 
@Tyanna
@AmRoKo
@Merrick
@jaizei

So anything new you wanna add to this thread? I'll post a few video games I have at home later.


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Apr 16, 2015)

I loovvee video games. I have an xbox 360, pc for games, and a 3ds.  

Gt for xbox360 is chocolatechip17


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Apr 16, 2015)

New Desert Tortoise Mommy said:


> I loovvee video games. I have an xbox 360, pc for games, and a 3ds.
> 
> Gt for xbox360 is chocolatechip17


What do you play on your 3DS? I have a few games. I'm pretty good at Pokemon!


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Apr 16, 2015)

Haha i have pokemon x and ruby i have mh3u and mario kart, luigis mansion, zelda lol


----------



## Merrick (Apr 16, 2015)

I have pokemon you not sapphire YET


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 16, 2015)

Snakes and Adders, anyone?


----------



## ChloeCrull (May 5, 2015)

i play World of Warcraft (addicted. . .) and Pokemon.


----------



## Killerrookie (May 5, 2015)

I play to much games to name. GMod,Callofduty, Hitman, Halo, Elder Scrolls Online, Dayz, Spore, Skyrim,Resident Evil, and many more. You can add me on Xbox 1 or Xbox 360 my user name is Killerrookie56. Now my Steam user name is Killerrookie56 as well.


----------



## peasinapod (May 8, 2015)

ChloeCrull said:


> i play World of Warcraft (addicted. . .) and Pokemon.


 I never played WoW. Probably better that way, as I surely would have got horrubly addicted to it. XD

But I still enjoy playing Pokemon!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 8, 2015)

AmRoKo said:


> Well hey, My Xbox 360 name is 'Xaria Karis' any and all can add me. I don't play games super often and most the time now I only play when my older brother or bff want to play a multiplayer game. If you ever join one of the party chats I'm in get ready for the most stupid/immature humor because most of my friends on there are guys between the ages of 15-28 LOL.


I can assure you that people over the age of 28 are quite capable of immature humour, as well.
Farty! Pooh! Bum!


----------



## AmRoKo (May 8, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can assure you that people over the age of 28 are quite capable of immature humour, as well.
> Farty! Pooh! Bum!



Haha, yes true, the type of humor I'm talking about is highly inappropriate for pretty much anywhere, especially a family friendly tortoise forum. We have a good time though, and that's all that matters LOL.


----------



## jaizei (May 8, 2015)

AbdullaAli said:


> Bump.
> Let me tag a few people:
> @smarch
> @YellowTurtle01
> ...




I guess I didn't see the alert for this, but I just got a PS4 so I imagine I'll be buying a bunch of new games to add to the list of games I don't have time to play.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (May 8, 2015)

AmRoKo said:


> Haha, yes true, the type of humor I'm talking about is highly inappropriate for pretty much anywhere, especially a family friendly tortoise forum. We have a good time though, and that's all that matters LOL.


I love all types of jokes: jokes about race, off-color jokes, dark humor, etc. Anything that's witty is worthwhile, in my opinion.


----------



## AmRoKo (May 8, 2015)

AbdullaAli said:


> I love all types of jokes: jokes about race, off-color jokes, dark humor, etc. Anything that's witty is worthwhile, in my opinion.



None of it is witty, believe me, lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (May 8, 2015)

AmRoKo said:


> None of it is witty, believe me, lol.


LOL .


----------



## AmRoKo (May 8, 2015)

jaizei said:


> I guess I didn't see the alert for this, but I just got a PS4 so I imagine I'll be buying a bunch of new games to add to the list of games I don't have time to play.



You should check out bloodbourne, it's made by the same people who made dark souls and dark souls 2 (brutally difficult games). If I were to ever get a ps4 I would jump at the chance to get that game. I hate when companies make exclusive only games, but oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (May 16, 2015)

jaizei said:


> I guess I didn't see the alert for this, but I just got a PS4 so I imagine I'll be buying a bunch of new games to add to the list of games I don't have time to play.


Aw, really?? My brother got FarCry4 for free with his hardrive, and he keeps complaining that his graphic card isn't good enough to handle the amazing scenery. 
It looks incredibly fun, and it's actually based in reality, no god mode here


----------



## jaizei (May 16, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Aw, really?? My brother got FarCry4 for free with his hardrive, and he keeps complaining that his graphic card isn't good enough to handle the amazing scenery.
> It looks incredibly fun, and it's actually based in reality, no god mode here




Way back when Age of Empires 2 first came out (if that doesn't make me feel old), I bought it without checking the spec requirements and couldn't play it for like 6 or 7 months until we got a new computer. 

I think that alone made that upgrade the best ever. Even if the newer computer wasn't all the impressive, it played AoE2 and that was enough.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (May 16, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Way back when Age of Empires 2 first came out (if that doesn't make me feel old), I bought it without checking the spec requirements and couldn't play it for like 6 or 7 months until we got a new computer.
> 
> I think that alone made that upgrade the best ever. Even if the newer computer wasn't all the impressive, it played AoE2 and that was enough.


What were the graphics, like, then? If you had to upgrade 'way back when'.  Kidding...


----------



## Merrick (May 18, 2015)

http://www.gamedesign.jp/flash/chatnoir/chatnoir.html

one word cats


----------



## jaizei (May 18, 2015)

Merrick said:


> http://www.gamedesign.jp/flash/chatnoir/chatnoir.html
> 
> one word cats



There's a special place for people like you


----------



## jaizei (Jun 4, 2015)

So, despite years of buying stuff from Amazon, I managed to order two copies of Mortal Kombat X (PS4). 

Anyone wants the extra, PM me an address.


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 4, 2015)

Now I wish I had a PS4!


----------



## jaizei (Jun 4, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> Now I wish I had a PS4!



If you had swag, you could just get someone else to buy you one.


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 4, 2015)

Hha ill sick to the Xbox 1.


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 4, 2015)

Stick*


----------



## Merrick (Jun 4, 2015)

http://agar.io/


----------



## naturalman91 (Jun 4, 2015)

XBOX ONE 4 LIFE lol


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 4, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> XBOX ONE 4 LIFE lol


I have two of them!! 3 Xbox 360's,1 Game Cube, 2 Gameboys, 1 Gameboy Color,2 Xbox 1's,2 PS2's, and a original Xbox.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 5, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> I have two of them!! 3 Xbox 360's,1 Game Cube, 2 Gameboys, 1 Gameboy Color,2 Xbox 1's,2 PS2's, and a original Xbox.


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 5, 2015)

Anyone have a Xbox 1 and want to play some Call of Duty Advance Warfare with me?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 5, 2015)

I don't have an XBox, my brother's a playstation guy


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 5, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't have an XBox, my brother's a playstation guy


I use to be a play station gut until I discovered the Xbox hehe.


----------



## naturalman91 (Jun 5, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> Anyone have a Xbox 1 and want to play some Call of Duty Advance Warfare with me?
> View attachment 132803



add me! BlazingGunner91 im a avid call of duty player same with zombies, i rarely use my mic tho because i'm deaf and don't alway's hear or understand what people are saying so i feel stupid because i comment something completely different lol i listen for call outs or help shout outs tho


----------



## naturalman91 (Jun 5, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I don't have an XBox, my brother's a playstation guy



i used to be a playstation guy to but i like to play online and ps3 the network was always down so i sold my ps3 got a xbox 360 then a one im stuck on microsoft now.


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 5, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> add me! BlazingGunner91 im a avid call of duty player same with zombies, i rarely use my mic tho because i'm deaf and don't alway's hear or understand what people are saying so i feel stupid because i comment something completely different lol i listen for call outs or help shout outs tho


I need to get a head set someday. I'm adding you as I text right now! If you want we could talk on via Skype.


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok I just added you.


----------



## naturalman91 (Jun 5, 2015)

ok next time im on i'll accept i don't have a kinect for skype i'm one of the paranoid people worried someone could watch or listen to me lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 5, 2015)

Killerrookie said:


> Anyone have a Xbox 1 and want to play some Call of Duty Advance Warfare with me?
> View attachment 132803


No.
But thanks for asking.


----------



## Lyn W (Jun 5, 2015)

I've got an egg box......Is that any good?


----------



## JAYGEE (Jun 5, 2015)

I have X1, 2 x 360s, psw, wii, NES and a few game boys and a psp.

I dont play much any more, my kids have taken over my game systems.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 5, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> I've got an egg box......Is that any good?


Will it link up to my Hornby trainstation?


----------

